# Verwalten der Projektkosten



## appl_ (11. Okt 2011)

Hallo Community  ..

Also ich bin Java-Anfänger und habe da einige Schulbeispiele zu lösen, also kein Test oder so sondern einfach sie zu lösen.

Nur tue ich mir da etwas schwer, da wir auch nicht wirklich sehr weit vorran geschritten sind (set-get Methoden, Konstruktoren, was sind Instanzen etc. und If)..

Folgendes Beispiel habe ich zu lösen:



> Ein Betrieb erstellt eine Software zum Verwalten der Projektkosten. Die Daten für ein Projekt werden in Objektinstanzen der folgenden Klasse Projekt abgelegt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so weit bin ich gekommen:


```
public class Projektverwaltung
{
    private int nummer;
    private String bezeichnung;
    private int anzahlMitarbeiter;
    private int kwBeginn;
    private int jahrBeginn;
    private int kwEnde;
    private int jahrEnde;
    private double sachAufwand;
    private boolean abgeschlossen;
    
    //Konstruktor
    public Projektverwaltung(int nummer)
    {
        bezeichnung = "Unbekannt";
        anzahlMitarbeiter = 5;
        kwBeginn = 0;
        kwEnde = 0;
        jahrBeginn = 0;
        jahrEnde = 0;
        sachAufwand = 10000;
        abgeschlossen = false;
    }
        
    public void setBezeichnung (String neueBezeichnung)
    {
        bezeichnung = neueBezeichnung;
    }
    
    public void setAnzahlMitarbeiter (int neueAnzahlMitarbeiter)
    {
        if (neueAnzahlMitarbeiter > 0)
        {
           anzahlMitarbeiter = neueAnzahlMitarbeiter;
        }
        else
        {
            System.out.println("Keine negative Zahl erlaubt!");
        }
    }
    
    public void setAbgeschlossen (boolean neuAbgeschlossen)
    {
        if (neuAbgeschlossen == true  ||  neuAbgeschlossen == false)
        {
            abgeschlossen = neuAbgeschlossen;
        }
    }
    
    public int getNummer ()
    {
        return nummer;
    }
    
    public String getBezeichnung()
    {
        return bezeichnung;
    }
    
    public int getAnzahlMitarbeiter()
    {
        return anzahlMitarbeiter;
    }
    
    public int getKwBeginn()
    {
        return kwBeginn;
    }
    
    public int getJahrBeginn()
    {
        return jahrBeginn;
    }
    
        public int getKwEnde()
    {
        return kwEnde;
    }
    
    public int getJahrEnde()
    {
        return jahrEnde;
    }
    
    public double getSachAufwand()
    {
        return sachAufwand;
    }
    
    public boolean getAbgeschlossen()
    {
        return abgeschlossen;
    }
    
    
    }
```

Nun komme ich nicht weiter beim Punkt: 
*Die Methode beginn(...) setzt den Beginn-Zeitpunkt für das Projekt (z.B. Kalenderwoche 50 im Jahr 2010)*

Wäre echt für jede Hilfe dankbar 

LG


----------



## Marcinek (11. Okt 2011)

Und wie kommst du da nicht weiter?

Stammt der Code oben auch von dir? - Wenn ja, dann ist das doch trivial?


```
begin (int a, int b) {
  this.kw = a;
  this.jahr = b;
}
```

vorher schaust du ob a und b plausibel sind.

das kann man mit
	
	
	
	





```
if ()
```
 machen.

Keine Ahnung wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## appl_ (11. Okt 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Und wie kommst du da nicht weiter?
> 
> Stammt der Code oben auch von dir? - Wenn ja, dann ist das doch trivial?
> 
> ...



Habe in der Woche nur 2 Stunden programmieren, und ich komme da immer raus aus dem "rhytmus".. und das logische programmierverständnis erlischt XD

Ja das ist der Code von mir, war ja nicht besonders schwer, nur die weiteren Schritte verwirren mich immer.. aber danke für deine Tipps, werde es gleich ausprobieren


----------



## Marcinek (11. Okt 2011)

appl_ hat gesagt.:


> Habe in der Woche nur 2 Stunden programmieren, und ich komme da immer raus aus dem "rhytmus".. und das logische programmierverständnis erlischt XD



Sorry aber dann ist die Nutzung eines FOrums wie hier falsch für diese Art der Problemen.


----------



## maki (11. Okt 2011)

*verschoben*


----------

